# harvest twice off of one plant??



## captain792000 (Dec 6, 2008)

hey guys,

Im probably going to harvest my lady tonight...its my first indoor grow...I had many mistakes with her...621 watt cfl/ floro grow the whole way throgh with MG soil.... Im debating waiting untill tomorrow night so I can leave her in the dark for at least 24 hours and run a dehumidifier until tomorrow night also...I read this increases resin...what do you guys think??

heres my main question... the last 2 or 3 days ive noticed like 15 new buds growing in... Ive read where you can rehavest your plant 2 or 3 times....is it worth it?? and if so....do I just snip the buds that are ready right under where they end,, because the new buds are on the same stem.... and do i just snip the main stem for the cola?? 

heres some pics fro 5 days ago before I gave her a good flush.....thanks......


----------



## captain792000 (Dec 6, 2008)

anyone??...I have about 45 mins untill my lights come on so Id like some advice...


----------



## Kingb420 (Dec 6, 2008)

woah, make sure its atleast 12-14 days with NO NUTES will kill the sweet taste, they look good


----------



## captain792000 (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks man....yeah its been a while since I fed her anything...and I flushed her 5 days ago with 12 gallons of water....so I think shes free from chems now...at least i hope...lol....


----------



## captain792000 (Dec 6, 2008)

anyone?? bump....


----------



## la9 (Dec 6, 2008)

I think I read the same story that said you can do it up to 4 times and the yield gets better each time. I'll probably try it in the future.


----------



## captain792000 (Dec 6, 2008)

I know man...Im really wanting to try it...but im also anxious to harvest.... I have about 15 mins to make up my mind....lol....


----------



## la9 (Dec 6, 2008)

What I read said you harvest normally and then just let the plant grow in Flower and it will start budding again.

Why do you have 15 minutes to make up your mind ? Just harvest like you normally do.


----------



## la9 (Dec 6, 2008)

Here you go, this is what I read, it is from Ed Rosenthal

"Regeneration"
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
After the marijuana plant has ripened and the flowers have reached full maturity, it still responds to changes in its environment. Plants can be regenerated and can yield a second, third and possibly even more harvests. In its natural environment, marijuana flowers in the fall, and then dies as the environment becomes inhospitable and the number of daylight hours decrease. However, if the day length increases, the plants soon begin to revert from flowering to vegetative growth. At first, the plant produces single-fingered leaves, then 3 and 5 fingered leaves. Within a few weeks the plants grow at the rapid vegetative rate. There are several advantages to regenerating marijuana plants rather than starting from seed. The plant has been harvested and its qualities and potency are known. The plant has already built its infrastructure. Its root system and main stem are already grown so that it takes less energy and time for the plant to produce new vegetative growth. A regenerated plant produces the same amount of vegetative growth in 45 days that takes a plant started from seed 75 days. To regenerate a plant, some leaves and bud material are left on the stem as the plant is harvested. The stem may be at nearly its full length, or cut back to only a few inches above the ground. The more stem with leaf material left on the plant, the faster it regenerates, as new growth develops at the sites of the remaining leaf material. The plant started flowering in response to a change in the light cycle. To stop the flowering process, the light cycle is turned back to a long day period. The plant reacts as if it had lived through the winter and renews growth as it were spring. Within 7-10 days new non-flowering growth is apparent. Marijuana seems to react fastest to the change in light cycle when the light is kept on continually during the changeover period. After it has indicated new 'growth, the light cycle may be adjusted to the normal garden lighting cycle.


----------



## rolln1up (Dec 6, 2008)

I rehavest mine every grow. Simply take the buds that are ready and than give it a week or so to rippen the lower ones. This will increase your yield substantially and improve your thc content. Your plant looks okay for a CFL grow your buds arent going to be dense and next time your want to move your lights in closer but its hard to tell how far away they are so they might be fine but they should only be a few inches away id recomend even as close as two inches on a plant thats stopped growing is in deep flower, basicly as close as possible with out burning. Hope this helps and GL


----------



## captain792000 (Dec 6, 2008)

la9 said:


> Here you go, this is what I read, it is from Ed Rosenthal
> 
> "Regeneration"
> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
> After the marijuana plant has ripened and the flowers have reached full maturity, it still responds to changes in its environment. Plants can be regenerated and can yield a second, third and possibly even more harvests. In its natural environment, marijuana flowers in the fall, and then dies as the environment becomes inhospitable and the number of daylight hours decrease. However, if the day length increases, the plants soon begin to revert from flowering to vegetative growth. At first, the plant produces single-fingered leaves, then 3 and 5 fingered leaves. Within a few weeks the plants grow at the rapid vegetative rate. There are several advantages to regenerating marijuana plants rather than starting from seed. The plant has been harvested and its qualities and potency are known. The plant has already built its infrastructure. Its root system and main stem are already grown so that it takes less energy and time for the plant to produce new vegetative growth. A regenerated plant produces the same amount of vegetative growth in 45 days that takes a plant started from seed 75 days. To regenerate a plant, some leaves and bud material are left on the stem as the plant is harvested. The stem may be at nearly its full length, or cut back to only a few inches above the ground. The more stem with leaf material left on the plant, the faster it regenerates, as new growth develops at the sites of the remaining leaf material. The plant started flowering in response to a change in the light cycle. To stop the flowering process, the light cycle is turned back to a long day period. The plant reacts as if it had lived through the winter and renews growth as it were spring. Within 7-10 days new non-flowering growth is apparent. Marijuana seems to react fastest to the change in light cycle when the light is kept on continually during the changeover period. After it has indicated new 'growth, the light cycle may be adjusted to the normal garden lighting cycle.


 
thanks man...I chopped her and just finished trimming her....Im definately going to try the reharvest next grow though....+ rep


----------



## captain792000 (Dec 6, 2008)

rolln1up said:


> I rehavest mine every grow. Simply take the buds that are ready and than give it a week or so to rippen the lower ones. This will increase your yield substantially and improve your thc content. Your plant looks okay for a CFL grow your buds arent going to be dense and next time your want to move your lights in closer but its hard to tell how far away they are so they might be fine but they should only be a few inches away id recomend even as close as two inches on a plant thats stopped growing is in deep flower, basicly as close as possible with out burning. Hope this helps and GL


 
thanks rolln....I went ahead and just chopped her but im definately going to try that my next grow ...also planning on purchasing an hps to...I kept most of the cfls about 3 inches away..... thanks again for the advice...+ rep


----------



## captain792000 (Dec 6, 2008)

heres some pics of her....Im hoping to at least get 1 oz.. what do you guys think??


----------



## nourdmrolnmt1 (Dec 6, 2008)

nice cock...


----------



## captain792000 (Dec 6, 2008)

nourdmrolnmt1 said:


> nice cock...


rofl....i never even noticed that...lol...thanks man....I guess.....lol...


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 6, 2008)

Probably around a half oz. I personally wouldve waited a bit longer to harvest. Looks great tho! Enjoy the smoke.


----------



## g13toker (Dec 7, 2008)

umm i know a geezer << yes a geezer xD who has had the same widow plant for 25years since he started to grow he cropped it a cuple times a year under his setup and he just finished it for the last time sold my mate his stuff and finnally burried his plant xD he said it was like a kid to him ..but for 25years i can imagine it too !


----------



## captain792000 (Dec 11, 2008)

g13toker said:


> umm i know a geezer << yes a geezer xD who has had the same widow plant for 25years since he started to grow he cropped it a cuple times a year under his setup and he just finished it for the last time sold my mate his stuff and finnally burried his plant xD he said it was like a kid to him ..but for 25years i can imagine it too !


wow, that would be like losing a loved one...lol...Im definately gonna harvest at least twice next time...thanks....


----------



## xpackx (Jul 28, 2009)

wow great info for sure...


----------



## heroic (Nov 5, 2009)

just what i wanted to know cheers guys .


----------



## cameron007 (Sep 3, 2013)

captain792000 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Im probably going to harvest my lady tonight...its my first indoor grow...I had many mistakes with her...621 watt cfl/ floro grow the whole way throgh with MG soil.... Im debating waiting untill tomorrow night so I can leave her in the dark for at least 24 hours and run a dehumidifier until tomorrow night also...I read this increases resin...what do you guys think??
> 
> ...



I have a plant that's 1 and a half years old. iv'e already harvested it twice, in a week or so ill have my third harvest...Plant looks pretty damn healthy sadly I cant get any pics


----------



## Drizzle1994 (Mar 22, 2016)

amazing thanks for the info on the old thread


----------

